# Pudz vs Tim Sylvia?



## MattJ (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/2/27/1329384/mariusz-pudzianowski-vs-tim-sylvia

If this is real, I am not sure who to be more scared for - Pudz (lack of experience) or Sylvia (better show up in shape, or get Mercered again).


----------

